# Suche nach Online Fun Fotomontage Seiten...



## mahon (20. Oktober 2007)

Hi zusammen,

vielleicht könnte jemand von euch uns Helfen, es gab mal eine Seite wo Texte automatisiert in Bilder eingebaut wurden. So waren zb. 2 Mädels nackt am Bett und hielten einen Papkarton hoch auf dem Stand "Wir Lieben dich Mahon".....
Das ganze war dann teuschend echt gemacht.....

Jedenfalls gabs da viele Bilder und die Möglichkeiten seine Texte einzubauen.

Kennt Jemand so etwas in diesser richtung?

mfg
Mahon


----------



## fluessig (20. Oktober 2007)

Du meinst sowas:
http://mahon.justgotowned.com/


----------



## mahon (21. Oktober 2007)

jein.......

Ist zwar irgendwie cool, aber noch nicht ganz das was ich meinte.

trotzdem Danke.....



mfg
Mahon


----------



## Polf (19. Dezember 2007)

das Beispiel, was Du genannt hast, ist da zwar nicht bei, aber wenn du nach "Myspace Generators" googlest, sind auf diesen "Pimp-my-MySpace" Seiten oft so Fotos, wo man Namen einfügt...

http://www.jellymuffin.com/generators/tombstone/ <---ein Beispiel =)

Das geht zumindest in die Richtung, und wenn du dich da ein bisschen umschaust, findest du vllt auch, was du genau suchst

MfG, Polf


----------

